# Messed with ex-marine



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just received this from USCCA newsletter. Good for him,lol, show them!

THEY PICKED THE WRONG DUDE TO ROB!
found at: biblicalevangelist.org and written by: Dr. Robert L. Sumner

Recently a couple of masked thugs - Donicio Arrindell, age 22, and Frederick Gadson, age 21 - decided to rob a Subway Sandwich Shop in Plantation (FL), a little town of about 5,000 due west of Fort Lauderdale, just off I-595. It looked like a safe time, shortly before midnight and only one patron was dining at a table, an elderly gentleman.

After cleaning out the cash register, the hoods decided the old man finishing his meal would be easy pickings, too, and herded him into the men's room where they helped themselves to his wallet. What they didn't know was that this "old man" was John Lovell, an ex-Marine who had served as pilot for two Presidents, John F. Kennedy and Lyndon B. Johnson, and was a gentleman who not only had a Second Amendment right to bear arms, he knew how to use them.

Although 71-years of age, Lovell works out at the gym every day, doesn't smoke or use alcohol, and remains very adept at handling himself. After they got his money, the ex-Marine pulled out his business piece and opened fire, hitting both men - each in the head and one in the chest. When police arrived they found one sprawled on the floor and the other one the K-9 dogs found hiding outside in the bushes. Both were taken to the Broward General Medical Center, where Arrindell died and Gadson remained in critical but stable condition at the time of this writing.

As Police Detective Bob Rettig explained, "These criminals ought to realize that most men in their 70s have military backgrounds and aren't intimidated by idiots. Something tells me this old Marine wasn't 'in fear' even though his life was definitely at risk ... And he better not be charged! More like rewarded." Then he added, "The only thing he could be charged with is partaking in an unfair fight - one 71-year-young Marine against two punks." Authorities verified he would not be charged, but no mention was made of a reward.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

That's great...makes me nice and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There's an old saying in the hills that "Youngmen will fight ya, but an oldman will kill ya". This is living proof of that. Look an old man can't run and his boxing or fighting skills are dimishing with old age. What else can he do but go all out.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

They should be rewarding him. 

I'll tell you, I never mess with older people, ever. I used to have a partner in armored who was an older gentleman, sort of shuffled when he walked, and he was stooped over. I never minded having him as my only partner because he spent 10 years as a Marine and worked for the secret service after that. When trouble came he lost that stoop and moved like a 20-something. That man was not to be messed with and was the right guy to have on your side. But you'd never know just looking at him.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> That man was not to be messed with and was the right guy to have on your side. But you'd never know just looking at him.


Never ever judge by what you see... thats a common problem people have these days. I am criticized a lot for "not being well read" but that fine by me. Cause I know who I am and the people I care about do as well.

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

Just proves that there are no "Ex-Marines", only active duty Marines and former Marines. OOOHHHRAH!

Semper Fi !


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

It's just a lesson those kids learned the hard way (well not one 'cause he's dead)...don't ever judge a book by it's cover. It's amazing how differently someone will act toward you when they find out you've got a gun strapped to your belt, or if they're pushing the envelope on your comfort of safety, get it pulled and pointed at them. While I realize yanking your gun out and threatening someone with it is against the law, subtly lifting your shirt to reveal the grip to someone who you know for certain is about to get sh*tty with you, and possibly infringe upon your personal level of safety can prevent the situation from happening altogether. The subtext, of course, follows the lines of, "Unh-unh buddy...I got a gun. Don't pull your little Swiss Army knife out and try to rob me. Don't wanna do it anymore? Yeah I didn't think so, now why don't you go on home and help mom with the dishes."


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

My mom and dad have always told me to respect older people.
Those two should have learn the same lesson.
Don´t judge anyone by the way they look, you could be surprised.......
Congratulations to Mr Lovell.:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> It's just a lesson those kids learned the hard way (well not one 'cause he's dead)...don't ever judge a book by it's cover. It's amazing how differently someone will act toward you when they find out you've got a gun strapped to your belt, or if they're pushing the envelope on your comfort of safety, get it pulled and pointed at them. While I realize yanking your gun out and threatening someone with it is against the law, subtly lifting your shirt to reveal the grip to someone who you know for certain is about to get sh*tty with you, and possibly infringe upon your personal level of safety can prevent the situation from happening altogether. The subtext, of course, follows the lines of, "Unh-unh buddy...I got a gun. Don't pull your little Swiss Army knife out and try to rob me. Don't wanna do it anymore? Yeah I didn't think so, now why don't you go on home and help mom with the dishes."


Never reveal what you got. If you need it use it. Otherwise just leave it hid.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Never reveal what you got. If you need it use it. Otherwise just leave it hid.


Probably better I use it like another part of my body. That sounds funny and all, but it's the truth. Good words.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

The only thing I don't understand is why he let them do as much as they did.

Rules of Combat
USMC 
1.	Bring a weapon. Preferably, bring at least two. Bring all of your friends who have weapons. Bring their friends who have weapons. 
2.	Anything worth shooting is worth shooting twice. Ammo is cheap. Life is expensive. 
3.	Only hits count. Close doesn't count. The only thing worse than a miss is a slow miss. 
4.	If your shooting stance is good, you're probably not moving fast enough, nor using cover correctly. 
5.	Move away from your attacker. Distance is your friend. (Lateral and diagonal movement are preferred.) 
6.	If you can choose what to bring to a gunfight, bring a big weapon and a friend with a big weapon. 
7.	In ten years nobody will remember the details of caliber, stance, or tactics. They will only remember who lived and who didn't. 
8.	If you are not shooting, you should be communicating, reloading, and running. 
9.	Accuracy is relative: most combat shooting is more dependent on "pucker factor" than the inherent accuracy of the weapon. 
10.	Use a weapon that works EVERY TIME. "All skill is in vain when an Angel pisses in the flintlock of your musket." 
11.	Someday someone may kill you with your own weapon, but they should have to beat you to death with it because it is empty. 
12.	In combat, there are no rules, always cheat; always win. The only unfair fight is the one you lose. 
13.	Have a plan. 
14.	Have a back-up plan, because the first one won't work. 
15.	Use cover or concealment as much as possible. The visible target should be in FRONT of YOUR weapon. 
16.	Flank your adversary when possible. Protect yours. 
17.	Don't drop your guard. 
18.	Always tactical load and threat scan 360 degrees. 
19.	Watch their hands. Hands kill. (In God we trust. Everyone else, keep your hands where I can see them). 
20.	Decide to be aggressive ENOUGH, quickly ENOUGH. 
21.	The faster you finish the fight, the less shot you will get. 
22.	Be courteous to everyone, friendly to no one. 

:smt1099


----------

